# Ectomin help



## plamski (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello. Where I can buy ECTOMIN. It‘s killer for all cold blood insecst of lice and mites including the pigeon fly. It’s not dangerous for pigeons or people. With one bath or spray you’ll never have any problem except when the new birds are brought in the loaf. I have 5 years experience with it. It’s a great product.
Here is how it's look.
http://www.ultravetis.com/?pg=dbd8313ed055dc20&b2b49b20ec6f8de=2


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 23, 2008)

Ectomin 100EC is a synthetic pyrethroid (Cypermenthrin High Cis) which is a broad spectrum acaricide and insecticide that rapidly controls all types of ticks, tsetse flies, lice, keds, fleas and mites on cattle, sheep, goats, dogs, pigs, poultry, horses and donkeys.
Do a google search. Check your local vet supply houses, animal supply places, etc... Tractor supply, farm and home, AGWAY, etc...
If you have 5 years experience with it,why can't you just get some from where-ever you work with it?


----------



## plamski (Mar 11, 2009)

I used it in Bulgaria-Europe.I can't find it here.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 23, 2008)

Try this place as a start: http://www.vetproductsonline.co.za/productinfo.asp?productcode=5159 &affiliate=1234


----------

